# [H] Khorne Daemonkin, CSM, Daemons [W] Tau OR Necron OR Dark Eldar [CANADA]



## Warzoner (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi people, I have the following KDK army I'd like to trade for either Tau OR Necron OR Dark Eldar (one or another, not the three).

Chaos Lord DV -PAINTED 5$ (just a price like that) 

Chaos lord on juggernaut (conversion) -PAINTED 20$ 

Daemon Prince -PAINTED 49,50$ 

Chaos Chosen DV x5 - DRY BRUSHED METAL 5$ 

CSM x20 (2 plasma gun, 2 melta gun, 2 icon, 2 champ, rest with CCW and pistol) -EVERYTHING EXCEPT ICONS BEARERS PAINTED 94$ 

Bloodletters x20 (1 icon) -PAINTED 69,50$ 

Bloodcrushers x3 (Champ, icon, musician) -ONLY CHAMP PAINTED 65,50$ 

Terminators x5 (2 PF, 1 CF) - DRY BRUSHED GOLD 60$ 

Rhino x2 -SPIKES ARE DRY BRUSHED METAL 94$ 

Biker x6 (3 assembled) - ASSEMBLED ARE DRY BRUSHED METAL 90$ 

Chaos Hounds (fantasy, no round base, can be used as Flesh Hounds proxies) x20 (10 Assembled) - ASSEMBLED ARE PRIMED BLACK. 59,50$ 

KDK Codex + Cards. 59,50$ + 15$ 

Chaos Daemons Codex. 59,50$ 

Total retail : 746 CAD$ 

Pictures : http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/TechLibrarian/library/KDK?sort=3&page=1 (if you want additionnal pictures, PM me).

I'm looking for a trade of equal or close-by monetary value, either Necrons or Tau. I'd like to see picture if possible. Also, here are my trade references from Bartertown. If possible, I'd like to see yours. Otherwise, I'd like you to send your package first. http://www.bartertown.com/trading/ref_view.php?user_id=59315


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

I have both a DE and Tau army for sale! 
1500 ish points of Tau and a meagre 460+ points of DE with codexes for both.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Tau;
Shaso Ralai
Commander
XV8 x 3
Stealth suits x 6
24 firewarriors
Hammerhead
Tetra
Ethereal
6 drones
1 marker drone
1 shield drone
Pirhanna


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

DE;
Archon 
Clawed fiend
Talos
10 Kabalites
Succubus

Note. Both armies are mostly painted to a high standard


----------



## Warzoner (Jun 7, 2013)

Thx, but I am really searching for a trade here :/


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I collect Khorne Daemons


----------

